# WOW Grafikeinstellungen !



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (15. November 2007)

Hi, eine Frage an euch, falls es hier schonmal steht sorry, hab auf anhieb nichts gefunden !
Und zwar würd ich näheres über WoW grafikeinstellungen näheres erfahren, was richtig speicher oder Grakaanspruch nehmt, hab alles auf voll 1680x1050 und es ruckelt leicht !!!

System: Dual Core 6750,2 giga Corsair XMS2 800 cl5, Gigabyte DS4, 8800 GTX, Soundblaster X-Fi Platinum !!

Danke


----------



## Dracun (16. November 2007)

stell doch einfach mal ein paar sachen runter bzw nimm die standareinstellungen für deinen pc.vllt wirds besser


----------



## Völkerball (16. November 2007)

Das liegt aber sowas von nicht an deinem PC.

Die ruckler die du siehst, können entweder von deiner Internetleitung kommen (schau dir einfach mal deine Latenz an wenn sie unter 150 ist ist es ok) 

Des weiteren kann es noch sein, wenn du einen schlechten Monitor hast (TFT) kann es sein, dass er einfach bei Spielen nicht die Leistung bringt.
Das kannst du am besten feststellen, wenn du deine FPS ansiehst, falls diese geringer als 35 sind, solltest mal deinen Datenträger bereinigen und Defragmentieren (ist immer eine gute option)

MFG
Völkerball


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (16. November 2007)

@Dracun, ja ist klar nur mit dem System müsste es eigendlich gut laufen !

@Völker, ja Monitor kann sein, dadrüber hab ich auch nicht nachgedacht !
Hab eine 6000er Leitung, (wie schau ich die Latenz an ?)
Zum Pfs hab ich mir Fraps runtergeladen, werde es heute Abend testen, hoffendlich komm ich klar mit dem Prog  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !


Vielen Dank erstmal !


----------



## Völkerball (16. November 2007)

Das siehst du ganz einfach unten rechts, links neben deinen taschen ist für normal ein grüner balken, da gehst du mit deinem mauszeiger darüber und bekommst Latenz und FPS angezeigt


----------



## xFraqx (16. November 2007)

FÜr dein Sys :

Widescreen Auflösung mit 4x AA
Alle Details auf Maximal ( Shader , VSync etc. )
Sichtweite auf 20 - 25% 

Die Sichtweite ist wirklich vernachlässigbar , und wenn man sie herunterregelt steigt die Leistung extrem.


----------



## Völkerball (16. November 2007)

naja, es müsste aber im grunde auf maximal alles laufen, ich habe einen schlechteren pc und bei mir läuft es in Shatt sogar mit über 50 FPS


----------



## xFraqx (16. November 2007)

Screen or it didn't happen !


----------



## Maddin2307 (16. November 2007)

@ Völkerball: das is stuss! sorry, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch keinen tft geshen, der weniger als 35 frames schafft. außerdem, was fürn einfluss soll ne fragmentierte hdd an der grafikeinstellung haben? o.O
wenn du die reaktionszeit mit "schwach" meinst, das äußert sich keineswegs durch ruckler, da verschwimmt das bild eher...aber nen tft mit so ner auflösung und so geringer reaktion...da glaub ich weniger dran

genug geflamed, sry ich habe grad einfach ne scheiss laune...(nix mit jemndem von hier, bin grad aus der schule gekommen...)

also @ topic: es kann wirklich viele ursachen haben, am besten wär, du drehst, wie xFraqx schon sagte alles in wenig runter...im hintergrund laufende programme können da auch eine rolle spielen....


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (17. November 2007)

Ich werd heute alle möglichen einstellungen austesten und dann schreiben....
Sichtweite ist bei mir natürlich auch auf voll !


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (17. November 2007)

xXxMaStErBoYxXx schrieb:


> Ich werd heute alle möglichen einstellungen austesten und dann schreiben....
> Sichtweite ist bei mir natürlich auch auf voll !




Also die Latenz schwankt 100-156 ms, die Fps 40-60 !


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (17. November 2007)

Jetzt hatte ich 30 min lang eine Latenz von 70 !!
Was mir noch extrem auffällt ist der Sound, dieser ist verzerrt, so wie es ruckelt so hört sich der Ton verzerrt an !

Habe SB X-Fi Platinum


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (18. November 2007)

Hab die Einstellungen eines Kollegen genommen (er hat nur eine x1900xt) ansonsten fast das Gleiche System, bei dem zeigt WOW konstant 70 Fps bei mir schwankt es wie oben beschrieben, manchmal sogar auf 21 FPS.....
Kann die Graka defekt sein ?

ByE


----------



## Whopper1403 (18. November 2007)

Könnte auch sein, dass der Arbeitsspeicher defekt ist. Bei wenig RAM/ defekter RAM kommt es oft zu Fps Einbrüchen, weil es praktisch stoppt und neues in den Arbeitsspeicher lädt


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (18. November 2007)

Hi, Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest getestet alles OK !
Aaaber, ich hab mir heute eine 8800gts besorgt, beim Windows Start kein Flackern (sonst auch beim start bilnkt das Bild kurz) WOW bei Fulleinstellung konstant auf 60fps (ver synch an) und super flüssig!!

Könnte das nicht sein, das mein Netzteil zu schwach is ?? ist ein Enermax Liberty 500W angeschlossen dran:

1*80er Gehäudelüfter
2*120er Gehäuselüf.
1*120er Kühler Lüft.
2xDVD Laufwerk
1xPlatte
1xSoundblaster X-Fi Flatinum


?? das wär das letzte was mir einfällt !??


----------



## Maddin2307 (18. November 2007)

nönö, denke nicht, dass dein NT zu schwach ist - habe auch 500W und wasserkühlung (pumpe + zwei radiatoren), nen E6300@3,5GHz, zwei HHDs, ne 8800GTS und beleuchtung dran.

wenn es wirklich zu schwach sein sollte merkst du es meistens daran, dass sich die festplatten als erstes abschalten, du ein standbild bekommst und dein pc höchstwarscheinlich neu hochfährt...


"?? das wär das letzte was mir einfällt !??"

hä? ich dachte jetzt is alle i.o., wenn du mehr als 60 frames haben willst (was dein monitor warscheinlich nicht kann, aber eagl^^) musste einfach vsync ausmachen, dann wird die bildwiederholfrequenz deiner graka nicht auf die leistung deines monis gedrosselt, die kann nämlich weitaus mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (18. November 2007)

Bitte richtig lesen, 60fps aber mit einer anderen Graka, nicht mit meiner GTX !


----------



## Maddin2307 (19. November 2007)

oh sorry, ich dachte mit "besorgt" meintest du, du hättest sie dir jetzt anstatt einer gtx gekauft.
wenn du sie dir nur ausgeliehen hast, is das natürlich was anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm, vllt ist dann deine GTX kaputt (halte ich für unwarscheinlich^^)? haste noch nen anderes modell zum testen?


----------



## mightyBaron (19. November 2007)

Mal allgemein erwähnt das Hotkey "STRG+R" zeigt die FPS in WoW an ohne zusätzliche Software.

Bei deiner Auflösung möchte ich behaupten das es an deinem Monitor liegt oder ganz normale Lags (Ruckler) sind sobald du eine schnelle Bewegung machst.

> Grafikkarten-Treiber updaten (dont change a running system! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
> DirectX updaten (dont change a running system! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
> Unnötige Software Deinstallieren
> System bereinigen
> Defragmentieren
> Unnötige Windows-Dienste/Prozesse überprüfen/deaktivieren, entfernen
> Unnötige Task-Programme deaktivieren/auschalten
> vSynch auschalten/einscalten
> WoW Settings anpassen
> WoW Hardware Sound auf Low stellen/ Music ausshalten
> Unnötige WoW AddOns entfernen
> das geht endlos lange weiter so..


----------



## xFraqx (19. November 2007)

mightyBaron schrieb:


> Mal allgemein erwähnt das Hotkey "STRG+R" zeigt die FPS in WoW an ohne zusätzliche Software.
> 
> Bei deiner Auflösung möchte ich behaupten das es an deinem Monitor liegt oder ganz normale Lags (Ruckler) sind sobald du eine schnelle Bewegung machst.
> 
> ...



Lags =|= Ruckler


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (20. November 2007)

So hab jetzt 3 Karten getestet, 3xGts alle laufen mir der selben Auflösung und einstellungen , die FPS geht nie unter 60 das Game läuft einwandfrei.........also kann es entweder an Stromversorgung liegen, oder die Karte ist platt, Treiber hab ich die letzten 5 alle Probiert !

Was jetzt noch vielleicht bleibt, die Karte bei jemand anderem zu testen !

Ich bedanke mich für eure ratschläge, mal sehen ob wir es gemeinsam lösen können !

bye


----------



## Neriak (23. November 2007)

HUHU,

also ich hab erst vor 4 wochen nen neuen pc geholt, der ist top
4x2,4 ghz, geforce nx8800gtx, 2gb arbeitsspeicher usw. also top bei mir immer latenz 20 und fps zwischen 60-80


----------



## Oxilitor (24. November 2007)

Neriak schrieb:


> HUHU,
> 
> also ich hab erst vor 4 wochen nen neuen pc geholt, der ist top
> 4x2,4 ghz, geforce nx8800gtx, 2gb arbeitsspeicher usw. also top bei mir immer latenz 20 und fps zwischen 60-80



Kurzer Einwurf:
a) Die Latenz hat rein gar nichts mit dem PC zu tun, sondern mit deiner Internetleitung.
b) Bei dem Setup "nur" 60-80 FPS?


----------



## mightyBaron (25. November 2007)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf:
> a) Die Latenz hat rein gar nichts mit dem PC zu tun, sondern mit deiner Internetleitung.
> b) Bei dem Setup "nur" 60-80 FPS?



Die Latenz wird durch die Verbindung zum Provider beinflusst und umgekehrt.

Netzwerkkarte, Fehlerhafte Treiber, Defekte Leitungen, Veraltete Leitungen, die letzte Meile, Knotenpunkte,
langsame & schwache rechner, server/routing probleme es gibt so endlos viel..

die latenz hat sehr wohl auch was mit dem pc zu tun..


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (30. November 2007)

Naja, meine Karte wurde an 4 Rechnern getestet, an 2 das gleiche Prob wie bei mir, an 2 anderen sind die Rechner nichtman angegangen ! Karte hab ich als defekt abgegeben, bekomme eine neue !


----------



## Smilie (30. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen,

Ich hab auch so ein Problem mit den FPS ich hab 

System ist Win XP Pro
AMD Athlon 64 3700+
2 GB Ram
GF 7900 GS ( erst gekauft )

ich bekomme zwischen 11 und 60 FPS zusammen z.B. wenn ich in zul aman bin bekomme ich gerade mal 11 FPS ( fast nicht spielbar ) und wenn ich in Shattrath da hab ich 14 und in Schattenmondtal bekomme ich 25 bis 55 zusammen ( Anhang ist ein screeny von meinen einstellungen ) .

Kann mir einer sagen was ich noch machen kann um bessere FPS zu bekommen?


----------



## xFraqx (1. Dezember 2007)

Stell mal bitte alles auf höchste Einstellungen , auch Kantenglättungen und Texturfilter.

Dann nur noch Geländeentfernung auf 50% stellen und Bodenobjektradius auf 40% sowie Bodenobjektdiche auf 10%.

So läufts auf meinem alten Sys mit 1GB Ram , 3GHz und ner 7600 GS mit ~ 25 in Hauptstädten ( auch Shat ) und mit 30 FpS aufm Land.


----------



## Smilie (1. Dezember 2007)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Stell mal bitte alles auf höchste Einstellungen , auch Kantenglättungen und Texturfilter.
> 
> Dann nur noch Geländeentfernung auf 50% stellen und Bodenobjektradius auf 40% sowie Bodenobjektdiche auf 10%.
> 
> So läufts auf meinem alten Sys mit 1GB Ram , 3GHz und ner 7600 GS mit ~ 25 in Hauptstädten ( auch Shat ) und mit 30 FpS aufm Land.




23 FPS wenn ich steh sobald ich lauf bekomm ich gerade mal 15 zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (2. Dezember 2007)

Schon Sound ausgemacht ?

Wenn ich den Sound ausschalte , dann hab ich so ~5 FpS mehr , weil ich ne miese Onboard Soundkarte hab ^^


----------



## Smilie (2. Dezember 2007)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Schon Sound ausgemacht ?
> 
> Wenn ich den Sound ausschalte , dann hab ich so ~5 FpS mehr , weil ich ne miese Onboard Soundkarte hab ^^



Hab auch eine onboard und ja habs auch schon damit versucht hat aber auch nix gebracht leider.


----------



## Teldrassils Bigblue (4. August 2008)

Das sind Microruckler
die hab ich auch manchmal


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Teldrassils schrieb:


> Das sind Microruckler
> die hab ich auch manchmal



Erm Threadnekromantie ?


----------

